# PasadenaMan



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I need your input. These are far from finished so which way do you like better.
Picture on the right or one on the left?


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

I like the one on the left more.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Good me too. That is also the one my wife picked. I hope she likes roses.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Left here too. Both are nice, but the left just looks more natural.


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

I like the left one also. I'm going to learn how to do those sometime, every one I've seen of yours are awesome. I think pens with pictures have limitless possibilities in originality.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Wet & Wild Willie said:


> I like the left one also. I'm going to learn how to do those sometime, every one I've seen of yours are awesome. I think pens with pictures have limitless possibilities in originality.


They do. I was thinking I would get lots of requests for pens with the offshore guys boats on them. But not a one yet.


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

Now I know what to get my friend that has everyting. A pen with his boat on it. i still have a pic when he invited me offshore and I asked to see his boat.


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

Bobby said:


> They do. I was thinking I would get lots of requests for pens with the offshore guys boats on them. But not a one yet.


Are you trying to say Tortuga is a nobody? j/k. I'm sure after some people see them they'll be all over it.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Those look nice. Bobby is going to have to become a sponsor soon


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Hey Bobby, have any that the pictures change when you turn them at different angles? haha, kidding.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Wet & Wild Willie said:


> Are you trying to say Tortuga is a nobody? j/k. I'm sure after some people see them they'll be all over it.


Tortuga is special.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ok PasadenaMan here it is!!! This looks like a gold kit in the picture for some reason but it is a gunmetal with gold trim. I really hope she likes it.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I need your wifes first name before I ship it.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

looks like i'm a bit late, but i like the one you used.


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

Evelia is her first name. I will give me enough brownie points to be able to go fishing every weekend till Christmas 


jk. I don't need permission. lol


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ok got the name and its in the box ready to put in the mail.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

There is nothing not for her to like on that pen Bobby. That is nice.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

In the mail


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Tortuga is* special*.:biggrin::biggrin:


Is that a new PC way to spell 'senile' ??? :biggrin:


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

Cant wait to see my wife when she sees it. I have been hinting that she needs a good pen the last few days.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Let me know when you get it. Would like to know how she likes it.


----------

